# TAMPA HUMIDOR Grand Opening 3-9PM



## Cigar City Girl (Sep 17, 2007)

Grand Opening of Mike's TAMPA HUMIDOR is this Sat. the 12th, 3-9PM
1717 E Busch Blvd -Tampa, FL 33612--1-800-990-8535


----------

